# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > New Matter's MOD-t Forum >  Printer stuck in calibration

## salowery37

Among many other issues I have been having, the new and most detrimental issue is that the bed will stay in the first calibration step and not move on from it. I tried to print from the app and there is an error which occurs where nothing happens even with the test print. I was trying to print something simple (guitar pick from the store) just to see something print but nothing actually happened. I'm honestly disgusted with this cloud based system because it doesn't allow for much troubleshooting on my end. Much of the issues I have been experiencing are connection/firmware based.

Has anyone else had this happen to their Mod-t?

Steven

----------

